# Tampons



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

My wife has asked me to enquire about the availability of tampons in the Philippines. She particularly wants international brands. Online searches have been unsuccessful therefore any advice from you ladies out there would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Non-existent so far as I know. I'm told that their use here with the high humidity can likely cause toxic shock syndrome much faster than in the west.
Only places where they might be found would be in one of the larger duty free stores in Clark or Subic Bay.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Tampons – How are female expats sourcing them & what are the alternatives?*



Jet Lag said:


> Non-existent so far as I know. I'm told that their use here with the high humidity can likely cause toxic shock syndrome much faster than in the west.
> Only places where they might be found would be in one of the larger duty free stores in Clark or Subic Bay.


Thanks Jet Lag. Non-existent is the information my wife’s coming up with too. She used them for over 10 years in the Middle East, where the temperatures were often 40C and sometimes 50C+ with humidity. As she didn’t experience toxic shock syndrome (TSS) or any other side effects, she’s willing to continue using them in the Philippines. We’re hoping that some females in the Philippines have already sourced shops for this item and will be willing to share the info here. Failing that, maybe they can post a few ideas on how they get hold of theirs, e.g. do they bring supplies with them from outside the country? do they have them posted to the Philippines? or do they order them online? etc. We don’t really want to make a special trip to Clark or Subic Bay and it then turns out to be a ‘wild goose chase’.

If, as you imply, many females don’t use tampons because of TSS, maybe they'll be able to provide some advice re alternative solutions. There’s no need for details here; any references to useful websites would suffice.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

May have to resort to buying online, from a pharmacy, amazon or anywhere that will mail them, probably 3/6 months each time, probably cheaper and save on postage.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Might just ship a large quantity before you come here then when you go outside you can resupply.
I assume there is no expiration date


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mabrouk said:


> Thanks Jet Lag. Non-existent is the information my wife’s coming up with too. She used them for over 10 years in the Middle East, where the temperatures were often 40C and sometimes 50C+ with humidity. As she didn’t experience toxic shock syndrome (TSS) or any other side effects, she’s willing to continue using them in the Philippines. We’re hoping that some females in the Philippines have already sourced shops for this item and will be willing to share the info here. Failing that, maybe they can post a few ideas on how they get hold of theirs, e.g. do they bring supplies with them from outside the country? do they have them posted to the Philippines? or do they order them online? etc. We don’t really want to make a special trip to Clark or Subic Bay and it then turns out to be a ‘wild goose chase’.
> 
> If, as you imply, many females don’t use tampons because of TSS, maybe they'll be able to provide some advice re alternative solutions. There’s no need for details here; any references to useful websites would suffice.


Welcome for sure. My wife is in the beginning stages of menopause. With that, she will at times skip a month and make up for it the next. Trouble is when that happens, she flows like the flood of 1812! To protect clothing as well as bedding she like other lady friends her age, will use the regular pads and then add a very large diaper over it but still under the underwear. Seems to work pretty well and still allows for air-flow in this environment where it's so humid.
Hope you are able to locate these here in country. Trouble is with the Philippines and store stock of any item; is that what is there today may never be again. Frustrating..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

My wife tells me that when she was growing up (she was born in 1948), in grade 3 as their first sewing project was to make 6 re-useable pads out of some absorbable material. They just washed them out and used them again. she never mentioned tampons and I don't think any use them here. Don't know if they still do that in school or not. 

Fred


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Tampons Solution*

Sometimes when you don’t get the answer you were hoping for, which in this case was the names of some stockists in the Philippines, it's best to go back to basics.

Having read the various posts, my wife has decided to make arrangements to have a year’s ++ supply sent out in due course. This was always a consideration; she just didn’t want to pay to post something that could easily be purchased in the Philippines. Now we know that’s not really an option, the decision is easy. Thanks to everyone for their input which was all part of the decision-making process. Problem solved!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Sold more like pads*



mabrouk said:


> My wife has asked me to enquire about the availability of tampons in the Philippines. She particularly wants international brands. Online searches have been unsuccessful therefore any advice from you ladies out there would be appreciated. Thanks.


My daughter buys pads at the grocery, not sure of the brand name, look more like cotton pads, they do sell them.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tampons not IAW my wife*



mabrouk said:


> My wife has asked me to enquire about the availability of tampons in the Philippines. She particularly wants international brands. Online searches have been unsuccessful therefore any advice from you ladies out there would be appreciated. Thanks.


Sorry mabrouk I was wrong  and the other expat posters are correct, my wife said they don't use Tampons here (not in our area anyway), I got confused with panty liner's. 

Variety and finding personal care products is a challenge in the area I live in, this goes for all products, not just toiletries, they could have them on your first visit and then it's never seen again, I've learned to hoard products that are hard to find. 

Even if you found a lady that claims they sell them in her area, it could be just in that area of the Philippines and for a limited time, best to be prepared you had it right, you'd better bring them.


----------

